# You don't see this every day..,



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

This was about 20 mins ago on the James! I thought it was fighting a little irregular... Red fish blue fish? Lol


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

catfish / croaker


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

It's a puppy drum, just a little guy.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Was this at Denbigh?


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

No I'm up off of the parkway, pretty far down


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Cat and a Croaker


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice catch


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's another pic of the first fish after I cleaned him off... I caught a few of these in all, and they were just short of 18". Threw them back of course.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Good job df! -And nice to know you are so well-read too! Only the classics...


----------



## cescommguy (Jul 1, 2011)

Great to see the puppy drum made it through the winter. Hopefully they'll cross that magical 18" threshold this year. Caught tons of 16-17 inchers last year. Hated having to release them all.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

It's a catuppydrum


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

You get caught with a couple of those nice "croakers" in your cooler and you'll be payin' some pretty big fines...enough to make you wanna quit fishin' for 2013 - haha.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Never seen a live pup lay on a cooler with his mouth agape like that one...lol....poor fishy must aqua'ed. Nice catch though!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I stand Corrected! Sorry!


----------

